# Epically bad construction of a shed up in Canada



## AUBrian (Feb 1, 2011)

I got a link from a friend, to a motorcycle forum. Apparently one of the posters' landlord is building himself a shed in the backyard….one that is extremely cringeworthy, but at the same time, the saga and pictures of the build are hilarious to read. If you have a few minutes, stop by and take a look.

http://www.bcsportbikes.com/forum/showthread.php/146566-Build-to-Fail-Fail-to-Build.-What-is-this-I-don-t-even


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Holy crap, that was a funny thread!!! Worth the time to read it!


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Yikes. Its actually kind of sad that the guy isn't willing to help him.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Now I don't care who you are, that there is funny.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

that's hilarious


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Surely this is a movie set for the remake of one of the Laurel and Hardy movies. Since the guy is his landlord I hope that he hasn't done any work in his residence. Thanks for posting.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

In between laughing fits, I'm wondering how the guy that posted that thread will feel if he didn't say anything and someone gets hurt when that thing collapses.

Don't know how the landlord is 1) going to even get a tiller through the door and 2) if he does get it inside, how he's going to get it back out when it goes through the floor and a couple inches into the soggy mess of ground.


----------



## AUBrian (Feb 1, 2011)

I figure once the floor rots out, he'll just lay another layer down on the soggy mess that was the floor. And yeah, I was thinking the same thing as Charles….what else has this guy managed to rig up inside his house, that's of the same level of construction as this shed…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

This looks like something I might have done in the worst of my drinking days.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I bookmarked that link. I wanna check back every few weeks to see if the thing is still standing LOL


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Building Construction the Libertarian way.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh, gosh. I'm dying from laughing so hard.

I'm reading through the thread and almost lost it entirely on the time-lapse movie he posted around post#100.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

God I love Asians. Always willing to "save money" in the worst possible ways.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

where is he going to hang the "hardhat required" sign?


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Fantastic! No other way to describe it. Looks like it was all done with hand tools?
Jim


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

go to page 17 of the thread for the completion , I blogged the link, just too good not to share

I think these guys email me


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Made my morning. This is one epic shed!


----------



## mds2 (Jan 28, 2013)

When he started stacking the sheets on the roof I was just waiting for it to collapse. That shed got a good laugh from me.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

wow, thanks for posting this, it made my day/week/month. Looks like a good future episode of "Holmes Makes it Right"


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm half way through the thread.

I hope he puts in a skylight.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks even better complete. But really, why bother with a lock on the door?


----------



## Swyftfeet (Jun 15, 2012)

oh my….


----------



## ckorkyrun89 (Nov 10, 2012)

Just went through the whole thread. Its amazing it didn't come down already.


----------



## Airspeed (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't believe no one stopped him! Does he have no friends? I loved the first time laps, look at the photos, notice the toilet paper against the wall, watch the time laps and about half way through you can see the guy disappear for a few minutes inside behind the horizontally mounted osb, jeepers I wonder what he was doing? I wonder if he was using that toilet paper? Maybe he lifted the poorly laid floor up and made a deposit! Hilarious! 
I really want to see that thing with snow on the roof!


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll huff and, I'll puff….....


----------



## CooperDBM (Dec 23, 2011)

Red Green would be proud if it wasn't for the apparent lack of duct tape.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

*Airspeed*, you and *Comicsniper* must be on the same track, 'cuz

I really want to see that thing with snow on the roof!

would likely lead to . . . .

I hope he puts in a skylight.


----------



## Enoelf (Mar 15, 2012)

An epic build. So glad you shared this!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

My perfectionism hurts. That's just truly unbelievable. I'm flabbergasted.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

So….. What's his LumberJocks USER NAME??? LMAO


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

That was about the best hour I spent on the net.

I will pass this one around, for all to appreciate.


----------



## Nazair (Feb 16, 2011)

This was OUTSTANDING….

Cheers


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

in the forum its stated the builder is Korean, and hoping he is North Korean, in which case we could all sleep well.

hard to argue that point .


----------



## Airspeed (Mar 11, 2013)

I believe the builder was head of North Koreas nuclear engineering program, he was also head designer for their ICBM program, Kim Dong Dung was jealous of his engineering skills and threatened to put him in a work camp so the builder fled NK in a homebuilt car made of OSB stolen from the SK information exchange building. He distracted Kim by calling him to tell him Katy Perry was coming to see him! It worked! Kim had his head hairdresser fix up his fancy hairdo, this gave the builder the two hours he needed to nail on the two oak rounds he used on the rear log axle so he could make his escape.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

can i get his number,maybe he'll build me a shed reasonable.lol.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

What's wrong with the build?


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I guess my sarcasm quickly killed this thread


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

On a lighter note, the wide shots show that's really a beautiful area.


----------



## GMatheson (Apr 9, 2010)

Great pictures. Actually reminds me of the structure my neighbor put around his hot tub. Fastened the uprights to the middle of the fence, built it all from pallet scraps and wrapped it in cloth. Didn't last the winter before it started to fall apart.


----------

